# BBBG Training Journal



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 17, 2022)

Ok. Fair is fair I suppose. I’ve commented on other guys logs and training so I suppose I should keep and post my own log. 

I’m 47 years old. I’m 6’3” and sitting at 275-280. I fucking hate cardio but I’m doing it now and it’s a work in progress. I try to get 30 mins in three days a week. I always trained for powerlifting and within the past year added some bodybuilder methods. I’ve ran 5x5 for a year switching to the Texas Method which worked well. Tried 5x3x1 and didn’t particularly like it at the time. Ran Sheiko (high volume medium intensity) for a year which helped my squat. And most recently ran Swede Burns 5Th Set which was great. I’ve taken a lot from 5Th Set and modified it slightly. 

I train with my sons. They’re giants. Both play basketball. The oldest is 6’9 and 225 lbs (he’s put on 35 pounds this past 6-7 months after flashing freshman season of college ball and realizing he needed to gain). He can bench 285 squat 440 and deadlift 565 lbs. He’s catching up to me.  My 2nd oldest son is 6’6 and 215 lbs and has been busy with basketball tournaments all spring and summer do not as much time in the gym. 

We go to the gym too much. Just about every day. I know that’s not optimal but it’s very consistent. 

I’m currently running testosterone only at 600 mg/week. I’ve done heavier cycles but at my age, I think I’m done messing around. Goals now are to maintain strength and lose about 15 lbs.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 17, 2022)

7-16-2022 Shoulder/back strength focus

OHP 4  x 2  210
5th set AMRAP: 5

Wide grip Pull-downs 220 lb 3 x 10

Hammer Strength row machine 
Single arm 150 lb each side
3 x 12

Lateral raises 30 lb 3 x 10


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 17, 2022)

Im going to look into 5th set and see how I can apply something similar to my training


----------



## Yano (Jul 17, 2022)

This is fucking awesome man, you might catch some trolls in here but thanks for this. I always knew you were a monster from the gossip but it will be great to be able to read along and see how you train.


----------



## iGone (Jul 17, 2022)

It's about fucking time. I'm excited now lol


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 17, 2022)

Yano said:


> This is fucking awesome man, you might catch some trolls in here but thanks for this. I always knew you were a monster from the gossip but it will be great to be able to read along and see how you train.



Im in the shadows waiting for my time to pounce.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 17, 2022)

Good deal man, I'll follow along.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 17, 2022)

Needs more fluff.

2/10


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 17, 2022)

Your boy is strong! 6'9 225lb and pulling 565! Nice. How many years has he been training?

210# ohp is good shit. Wish I had that kind of overhead strength.  

I will for sure be following along.


----------



## presser (Jul 17, 2022)

holy snikeys that was fast... good stuff man.... like i said i had done 5th set myself and swedi is da man... got strong on it and was also doing 5/3/1 all the training jim wendler came out with including puttingin the high conditioning demand he was big about. good too see what you do... very exciting stuff and you are a big dude man and your son sounded very talented.


----------



## presser (Jul 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. Fair is fair I suppose. I’ve commented on other guys logs and training so I suppose I should keep and post my own log.
> 
> I’m 47 years old. I’m 6’3” and sitting at 275-280. I fucking hate cardio but I’m doing it now and it’s a work in progress. I try to get 30 mins in three days a week. I always trained for powerlifting and within the past year added some bodybuilder methods. I’ve ran 5x5 for a year switching to the Texas Method which worked well. Tried 5x3x1 and didn’t particularly like it at the time. Ran Sheiko (high volume medium intensity) for a year which helped my squat. And most recently ran Swede Burns 5Th Set which was great. I’ve taken a lot from 5Th Set and modified it slightly.
> 
> ...


glad you started a thread you beast


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 17, 2022)

7-17-2022 Chest - strength focused 

Flat bench
4x2 with 375 lbs 
5Th set  AMRAP: 4

Incline Bench 4x2 with 290 lbs 
5Th set AMRAP: 5

Pec Deck 2 sets of 10-15 with 205 lbs

Close grip bench press 2 sets of 15-20 with 240 lbs


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 17, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Your boy is strong! 6'9 225lb and pulling 565! Nice. How many years has he been training?
> 
> 210# ohp is good shit. Wish I had that kind of overhead strength.
> 
> I will for sure be following along.


Thanks. He got consistent with it March 2021. He’s got some hamstrings on him. He deadlifted 300 right before 7th grade and then gave up on it for a few years.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 17, 2022)

It's like the good old days when we all ran logs.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 17, 2022)

I'm looking forward to following. How long do your training sessions usually take?

@RiR0, now its your turn to start a log.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 17, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> I'm looking forward to following. How long do your training sessions usually take?
> 
> @RiR0, now its your turn to start a log.


🤔


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 17, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> I'm looking forward to following. How long do your training sessions usually take?
> 
> @RiR0, now its your turn to start a log.


I don’t want to read any of his pump-and-fluff nonsense.

I hear that he doesn’t even like ATP.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 17, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I don’t want to read any of his pump-and-fluff nonsense.
> 
> I hear that he doesn’t even like ATP.


Shhhhh… don’t let anyone else know about the ATP. It’s a secret.


----------



## presser (Jul 17, 2022)

shhhhh


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 17, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> I'm looking forward to following. How long do your training sessions usually take?
> 
> @RiR0, now its your turn to start a log.


They range between an hour and hour and a half. That’s with the 3 of us cycling thru the lifts and the little bitches changing the plates. 👍


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 17, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I don’t want to read any of his pump-and-fluff nonsense.
> 
> I hear that he doesn’t even like ATP.


My guess is, we will see a lot of triceps kickbacks, tons of pump workouts and junk volume. Oops wrong log.


----------



## presser (Jul 17, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> My guess is, we will see a lot of triceps kickbacks, tons of pump workouts and junk volume. Oops wrong log.


sorry i had to laugh hard on that one..


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 17, 2022)

Are you still looking to bench 455lbs?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 17, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Are you still looking to bench 455lbs?


That target is still out there. I’ve been frozen at 425-435 for two years now. That’s why I took a step back and started doing some bodybuilder type stuff. See if I can add some more muscle to push me there. We’ll see how it goes. My shoulders have been feeling great so at the least I took care of some muscle imbalances.


----------



## presser (Jul 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That target is still out there. I’ve been frozen at 425-435 for two years now. That’s why I took a step back and started doing some bodybuilder type stuff. See if I can add some more muscle to push me there. We’ll see how it goes. My shoulders have been feeling great so at the least I took care of some muscle imbalances.


how old were you when you started lifting if i may ask?


----------



## Yano (Jul 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That target is still out there. I’ve been frozen at 425-435 for two years now. That’s why I took a step back and started doing some bodybuilder type stuff. See if I can add some more muscle to push me there. We’ll see how it goes. My shoulders have been feeling great so at the least I took care of some muscle imbalances.


This approach made sense to me since the first time I heard it explained. 

Strength is like building a house , your footings tell you how big your walls can be , your walls determine the load , the load determines how high you can build until your at the peak

Then you start over at the footings ,, wider deeper strong and so on ,, over n over like the rings of a tree. 

Until its as big n strong as it can be ,, or , the person in this case. 

Right on.


----------



## PZT (Jul 17, 2022)

Been waiting for a log. Subbed up hoe


----------



## PZT (Jul 17, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> My guess is, we will see a lot of triceps kickbacks, tons of pump workouts and junk volume. Oops wrong log.


Bet mfker cant even kick back a 40


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That target is still out there. I’ve been frozen at 425-435 for two years now. That’s why I took a step back and started doing some bodybuilder type stuff. See if I can add some more muscle to push me there. We’ll see how it goes. My shoulders have been feeling great so at the least I took care of some muscle imbalances.



I feel like doing the recent blast focusing on hypertrophy helped me strength wise on bench. I think I'm most likely out of that race due to such a reduction in bodyweight, but still hoping you get there.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That target is still out there. I’ve been frozen at 425-435 for two years now. That’s why I took a step back and started doing some bodybuilder type stuff. See if I can add some more muscle to push me there. We’ll see how it goes. My shoulders have been feeling great so at the least I took care of some muscle imbalances.


Low 400s always seems to be the sticking point. My best ever was 415 for a double and I stalled out super hard.

I think past that point your form has to be absolutely bang on and you need to spend a lot of your training blocks concentrating on bench, specifically.

Anyone can do 315 with some hard work and a few years of training. 400+ is serious business


----------



## DLTBB (Jul 17, 2022)

In and awaiting pictures of armpits.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 17, 2022)

I'm just here for the pics.








And training ideas
And nutrition 
And general badassery


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 17, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> In and awaiting pictures of armpits.


I bet his aren't even fluffy


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 17, 2022)

I want to troll but I can't think of anything good right now. I'm fresh out of material so I'll just say fuck you @BigBaldBeardGuy.
Also, subbed.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 17, 2022)

Subscribed.  Here to support ya!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 17, 2022)

Following


----------



## PZT (Jul 17, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> In and awaiting pictures of armpits.


Can’t handle those pits, dawg


----------



## CJ (Jul 18, 2022)

Oh, I'm watching👀.... Just in case you slip up and put an isolation lift before the compounds. 👀   🤣🤣🤣


----------



## PZT (Jul 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> Oh, I'm watching👀.... Just in case you slip up and put an isolation lift before the compounds. 👀   🤣🤣🤣


He doesn’t list them. He does kickbacks during his wending warmups. Facts


----------



## Stickler (Jul 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. Fair is fair I suppose. I’ve commented on other guys logs and training so I suppose I should keep and post my own log.
> 
> I’m 47 years old. I’m 6’3” and sitting at 275-280. I fucking hate cardio but I’m doing it now and it’s a work in progress. I try to get 30 mins in three days a week. I always trained for powerlifting and within the past year added some bodybuilder methods. I’ve ran 5x5 for a year switching to the Texas Method which worked well. Tried 5x3x1 and didn’t particularly like it at the time. Ran Sheiko (high volume medium intensity) for a year which helped my squat. And most recently ran Swede Burns 5Th Set which was great. I’ve taken a lot from 5Th Set and modified it slightly.
> 
> ...


Following brother. Glad to hear it and can't wait to see what happens. Plus,  some people are drooling to say some trolling type shit.

Can't wait to see it all unfold.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> Oh, I'm watching👀.... Just in case you slip up and put an isolation lift before the compounds. 👀   🤣🤣🤣


Never!!!!


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 18, 2022)

I am here. I am subbed. I love you forever and always


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 18, 2022)

PZT said:


> He doesn’t list them. He does kickbacks during his wending warmups. Facts


Pre-exhausting pump-work. Two wrongs make it RIGHT!!! 👌


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 18, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I am here. I am subbed. I love you forever and always


I know. ❤️

I’m doing this all for you.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I know. ❤️
> 
> I’m doing this all for you.


🥲🥲😊😊😊😊🫠🫠🫠.......pp's


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 18, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Following brother. Glad to hear it and can't wait to see what happens. Plus,  some people are drooling to say some trolling type shit.
> 
> Can't wait to see it all unfold.


The trolls get popped on the “ignore”. I’m not fucking around in here and getting this thing derailed for stupid shit. 

Questions and arguments from you guys are fine though. I think we all have a pretty good idea who’s here for what.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The trolls get popped on the “ignore”. I’m not fucking around in here and getting this thing derailed for stupid shit.
> 
> Questions and arguments from you guys are fine though. I think we all have a pretty good idea who’s here for what.


Seriously though,  you usually have some solid answers when people act out of line. Can't wait to read what ya got going.


----------



## Btcowboy (Jul 18, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> It's like the good old days when we all ran logs.


Yup and I am following this one as well


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The trolls get popped on the “ignore”. I’m not fucking around in here and getting this thing derailed for stupid shit.
> 
> Questions and arguments from you guys are fine though. I think we all have a pretty good idea who’s here for what.



90% Bigger bench

10% Waiting for an opportunity to troll you


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

7-20-2022 Squats/legs

SSB squats
5 sets of 3 with 405

Standing Calf raises with 225
3 x 18

Quad extensions 150
1 x 18, 1 x 18, 1 x 17


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 19, 2022)

Man it's about fucking time.  Good things come in 3's.  We had Achilles, now you.  Whose next?  @RiR0.......

6'9" and 6'6" damn.  Does height run in your family or your wife's or are they just genetic outliers?


----------



## JuiceisLoose (Jul 19, 2022)

Following to learn a thing or 2 and ask dumb shit


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Man it's about fucking time.  Good things come in 3's.  We had Achilles, now you.  Whose next?  @RiR0.......
> 
> 6'9" and 6'6" damn.  Does height run in your family or your wife's or are they just genetic outliers?


Um… excuse me. I started my log BEFORE @Achillesking 

Height runs in my family. I have a younger brother that was 6’7. 

I’m 6’3” I guess “playing with it too much” really does stunt your growth. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Stickler (Jul 19, 2022)

JuiceisLoose said:


> Following to learn a thing or 2 and ask dumb shit


Make sure you ask.. but not for a spoon fed response. No research  means no effort,  which means no passion.. which means we don't give a fuck.

I'm not specifically saying you,  just making it known in case other trollsters are thinking about being stupid. 

I guess you prompted a general PSA.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Um… excuse me. I started my log BEFORE @Achillesking
> 
> Height runs in my family. I have a younger brother that was 6’7.
> 
> I’m 6’3” I guess “playing with it too much” really does stunt your growth. 🤷‍♂️


Achilles automatically goes first due to excessive bench press capability.  It's just the natural order of things.

You and I are basically twins - Same age, same height, damn near same weight although I would guess you are, uhum, significantly leaner.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 19, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> You and I are basically twins - Same age, same height, damn near same weight although I would guess you are, uhum, significantly leaner.


Same milk man, ups guy, FedEx guru.. or just downright lawn mower man (have you SEEN that movie??? This IS a compliment.. that mofo was  AWESOME)..  WAIT.. what's this thread about?


----------



## Cochino (Jul 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Low 400s always seems to be the sticking point. My best ever was 415 for a double and I stalled out super hard.
> 
> I think past that point your form has to be absolutely bang on and you need to spend a lot of your training blocks concentrating on bench, specifically.
> 
> Anyone can do 315 with some hard work and a few years of training. 400+ is serious business


Fuck all you bitches in the 400 club.










🙄


----------



## Stickler (Jul 19, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Fuck all you bitches in the 400 club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.. 365 almost destroyed my shoulders.  But I'll give it another shot if I ever get there again without injury.


----------



## Cochino (Jul 19, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Yeah.. 365 almost destroyed my shoulders.  But I'll give it another shot if I ever get there again without injury.


I don't bench anymore but same. 365 was probably my max.


----------



## Cochino (Jul 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Um… excuse me. I started my log BEFORE @Achillesking
> 
> Height runs in my family. I have a younger brother that was 6’7.
> 
> I’m 6’3” I guess “playing with it too much” really does stunt your growth. 🤷‍♂️


Still a big guy and fucking strong .


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 19, 2022)

Where are the fucking pictures you troglodyte


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 20, 2022)

Cochino said:


> I don't bench anymore but same. 365 was probably my max.


Bench doesn't mean shit.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 20, 2022)

7-19-22 Shoulder/back - hypertrophy focus

This is the “body builder” style training I’ve started to incorporate. Up until February 2021 I was only lifting in my garage gym so mostly just squat, bench and deadlift with some limited accessory lifts. Joining a gym opened the door to a dizzying number of new movements. I can’t believe I never did this stuff before.  

Tricep Kickbacks 
(focus on pre-fatigue and pump) 
I call this the balancing pyramid add 5 pounds and subtract 5 reps. 
15 x 50
20 x 45
25 x 40
30 x 35
35 x 30
40 x 25
My arms felt like they’d split open. But by that point I can really focus on the shoulders. 


Just kidding. That’s stupid. This is what I really did:

OHP 190 
Set of 11 (failure)
Set of 9 (failure)

Pull-downs 190 2 x 15

Hammer Strength  row machine 
Single arm - 130 lbs each side 2 x 15

Lat raises 25 lbs  2 x 15 

I’ve been doing cardio in the mornings. Climbing a long flight of stairs outside at the high school. I walk up. I walk down. And when 30 mins is up I get to go home. Fucking hate cardio.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Bench doesn't mean shit.


A little part of my just died.


----------



## PZT (Jul 20, 2022)

Ole weak ass can’t even K-Back 45x25


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> A little part of my just died.


It don't tho. It's cool to brag about and all the "bros" ask what's the bench # but in reality go lift 400 overhead sit down w 700 that's the impressive shit


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 7-19-22 Shoulder/back - hypertrophy focus
> 
> This is the “body builder” style training I’ve started to incorporate. Up until February 2021 I was only lifting in my garage gym so mostly just squat, bench and deadlift with some limited accessory lifts. Joining a gym opened the door to a dizzying number of new movements. I can’t believe I never did this stuff before.
> 
> ...


I like the hammer strength machines


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> It don't tho. It's cool to brag about and all the "bros" ask what's the bench # but in reality go lift 400 overhead sit down w 700 that's the impressive shit


I just LIKE it though. Not to brag about it. But because I LIKE it. 

It matters. 

We all matter. ❤️

But I do like to bench press so it’s very demotivating and hurts my feelings when you harshly say “bench don’t mean shit”.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I just LIKE it though. Not to brag about it. But because I LIKE it.
> 
> It matters.
> 
> ...


Well I'm sorry I never meant to hurt you. If it means something to you it means something To me


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> It don't tho. It's cool to brag about and all the "bros" ask what's the bench # but in reality go lift 400 overhead sit down w 700 that's the impressive shit


Truth.  Now you're speaking my language.  


Achillesking said:


> I like the hammer strength machines


That iso lateral row is one of my all time favorite machines.


----------



## Yano (Jul 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 7-19-22 Shoulder/back - hypertrophy focus
> 
> This is the “body builder” style training I’ve started to incorporate. Up until February 2021 I was only lifting in my garage gym so mostly just squat, bench and deadlift with some limited accessory lifts. Joining a gym opened the door to a dizzying number of new movements. I can’t believe I never did this stuff before.
> 
> ...


I am with you on the hate fucking cardio .. holy shit do I , biggest thing that's helped me is buying a stationary bike ,, i know its old school and not the greatest. 

But I carry it out on the back patio , let the dogs out in the yard to run and play and 10 miles go by in 22-23 minutes , I do that twice a day and its really fucking easy man.

Its not all fancy but it sure works.


			https://www.amazon.com/HAPICHIL-Exercise-Stationary-Flywheel-Comfortable/dp/B09SCMWNJR?th=1


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> It don't tho. It's cool to brag about and all the "bros" ask what's the bench # but in reality go lift 400 overhead sit down w 700 that's the impressive shit





BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I just LIKE it though. Not to brag about it. But because I LIKE it.
> 
> It matters.
> 
> ...



No one has ever asked me how much i can bench outside of close friends who i iccasuinally train with.
Even then, they only asked because they watched me warm up on bench and were wonderinf how high id go.

Aint no woman on the planet walking up and saying "Whats youre bench daddy?"

Realistically there are better ways to build chest mass, but fuck that.

I love Bench, id rather have a big bench and a shitty looking physique/chest as opposed to vice versa.


----------



## Yano (Jul 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> No one has ever asked me how much i can bench outside of close friends who i iccasuinally train with.
> Even then, they only asked because they watched me warm up on bench and were wonderinf how high id go.
> 
> Aint no woman on the planet walking up and saying "Whats youre bench daddy?"
> ...


To be honest the only time benching mattered in my whole life was at the combines , that was like the only time i ever heard it asked. 

Ya gota get 225 off ya chest as many  times as possible and thats your score. So guys were naturally curious , what ya benching ? but it was them asking about reps really not how much weight ya could move.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> No one has ever asked me how much i can bench outside of close friends who i iccasuinally train with.
> Even then, they only asked because they watched me warm up on bench and were wonderinf how high id go.
> 
> Aint no woman on the planet walking up and saying "Whats youre bench daddy?"
> ...


On my children. I had a lady at my gym last week ask me how much I can press. Exact word.....so suck on that one


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> No one has ever asked me how much i can bench outside of close friends who i iccasuinally train with.
> Even then, they only asked because they watched me warm up on bench and were wonderinf how high id go.
> 
> Aint no woman on the planet walking up and saying "Whats youre bench daddy?"
> ...


And for the record I'm not bashing bench as you can all see it's something I do and focus on because I enjoy them but I'm just saying I believe there is better ways to gauge strength


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Truth.  Now you're speaking my language.
> 
> That iso lateral row is one of my all time favorite machines.


My gym has the low, mid and high row versions. Great machines — especially the low row. 

If you set the chest pad way forward you get a crazy stretch on the eccentric.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> And for the record I'm not bashing bench as you can all see it's something I do and focus on because I enjoy them but I'm just saying I believe there is better ways to gauge strength


OHP, front squat and deadlift, IMO.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 20, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> OHP, front squat and deadlift, IMO.


Well that depends on stance while deadlifting In my humble opinion


----------



## Brum (Jul 20, 2022)

Good to see a fellow old fucker and tall fucker as committed. Will read through this when i have time as at work at the mo.

Mass building is out the window for me now, too many injuries and waiting on 2 knee replacements so trying to get down to around 224lbs so less stress on my spastic legs, so will live the heavy lifting dream through you.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Well that depends on stance while deadlifting In my humble opinion


Oh, sumo for sure. Way more impressive than conventional. 

The wider the stance the better.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 20, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Oh, sumo for sure. Way more impressive than conventional.
> 
> The wider the stance the better.


With an Okie bar.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 20, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Oh, sumo for sure. Way more impressive than conventional.
> 
> The wider the stance the better.


Right the less inches you move the weight the stronger you are


----------



## PZT (Jul 20, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Oh, sumo for sure. Way more impressive than conventional.
> 
> The wider the stance the better.


You sommabish


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 28, 2022)

Hey @BigBaldBeardGuy  ,are you going to keep this log up to date?


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 28, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Hey @BigBaldBeardGuy  ,are you going to keep this log up to date?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 28, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Hey @BigBaldBeardGuy  ,are you going to keep this log up to date?


Nah. I just wanted to force @RiR0 and @Achillesking to start logs. 


Just kidding. I’ll update this in a few minutes!


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nah. I just wanted to force @RiR0 and @Achillesking to start logs.
> 
> 
> Just kidding. I’ll update this in a few minutes!


Only for me to abandon mine because I didn't get enough likes to full my fuckin gross ego


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 28, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Only for me to abandon mine because I didn't get enough likes to full my fuckin gross ego


Well I just went back and liked all of your posts. So there's like 30 new likes for you.

From now on I'll like your posts so your ego gets fed (I go back in the middle of the night though and unlike everything).


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well I just went back and liked all of your posts. So there's like 30 new likes for you.
> 
> From now on I'll like your posts so your ego gets fed (I go back in the middle of the night though and unlike everything).


God damn it now I am forever indebted to you !!!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 28, 2022)

Ok. Thanks for keeping me accountable @Butch_C (you sonofabitch) and @lifter6973 (you just flat out suck and I hate you and I'll add this to the long list of reasons). Christ, I left off on July 19. Time flies....

7/21/22 Chest - hypertrophy focus
Incline Bench 250 lbs
10 reps
7 reps 

Flat Bench 330 lbs
8 reps
7 reps

Close Grip Bench 240 lbs
20 reps
20 reps

Pec deck 180 lbs
15 reps
15 reps

7/22/22 Deadlifts and Biceps

Max 575
Max 585 - fail
90% set of 2
85% set of 3
80% set of 4

preacher curls 95 lbs
10 reps
9 reps

hammer curls 50s
12 reps
9 reps

My motherfucking 19-yr old son got the 575 lb dead easy and so we went up to 585 and he nailed it but I got stuck at knee level. Fuck. He's stronger than me now. Fuck. Fuck. Fuck.

7/23/22 OHP
After suffering the defeat in deadlift I decided to re-assert dominance. We were supposed to do OHP for strength training but I changed it to maxing out. Boy got 170 lbs. Dad got 245 lbs for the first time ever. 
Max 245 
90% set of 2
85% set of 4
80% set of 6
75% set of 9


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. Thanks for keeping me accountable @Butch_C (you sonofabitch) and @lifter6973 (you just flat out suck and I hate you and I'll add this to the long list of reasons). Christ, I left off on July 19. Time flies....
> 
> 7/21/22 Chest - hypertrophy focus
> Incline Bench 250 lbs
> ...



Im retarded and i didn't see you wrote dates for your workouts
Thought it was all in one day.

I almost had a mental break down


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 28, 2022)

7/24/2022 
The boy was still smelling himself from the 6-plate deadlift even though I killed him with the OHP. We talked about it and he's going back to school at the end of August. He wants to max out on bench before that.... So..... Smolov Jr. Cycle begins.

6 x 6 300 lbs got it but of course I tweaked my shoulder a little bit. Turned out to be nothing. I was using a different bench than my usual and the pad was slightly softer. I was worried that I'd fuck the month up.

7/25/2022 - squat strength focus
stayed with the SSB 405 lbs for 5 sets of 3. I didn't want to fuck anything else up. This moved fine though and I'll continue to progress the following week.

7/26/2022  - smolov bench
7 x 5 315 lbs had my normal bench and everything went fine. My shoulder felt better and we'll be able to keep going. Good.

7/28/2022 - smolov bench
will be:
8 x 4 with 330


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 28, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Im retarded and i didn't see you wrote dates for your workouts
> Thought it was all in one day.
> 
> I almost had a mental break down


yea.... "hey guys I tried meth for the first time and did the following workout...."


----------



## Sven Northman (Jul 28, 2022)

Subbed and following. You must be so pround of your boys. Right on man. That's so awesome you all get to hit the iron together.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> yea.... "hey guys I tried meth for the first time and did the following workout...."


Ya know, that's EXACTLY what a Big Bald Beard Guy would say...       to deflect from the truth. I think you've got a problem,  the first step is just admitting it man.










..let me take that off your hands.. I'll get rid of it for ya.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 28, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Subbed and following. You must be so pround of your boys. Right on man. That's so awesome you all get to hit the iron together.


Most days I love it. It's the days where one of the fuckers misloads the bar and leaves a 5 lb plate off on the one side and I yell that regret a little bit later on.

That and they're several inches taller than me so it makes me look short and fat.

There was also the one day that the 17 year old said "Steve and the other big guy over there must use steroids, right?" and the fuckers never asked me if I use anything.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 28, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Im retarded and i didn't see you wrote dates for your workouts
> Thought it was all in one day.
> 
> I almost had a mental break down


Who are you to judge


----------



## Sven Northman (Jul 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Most days I love it. It's the days where one of the fuckers misloads the bar and leaves a 5 lb plate off on the one side and I yell that regret a little bit later on.
> 
> That and they're several inches taller than me so it makes me look short and fat.
> 
> There was also the one day that the 17 year old said "Steve and the other big guy over there must use steroids, right?" and the fuckers never asked me if I use anything.


Missing a plate? Unforgivable. They must be distracted by the skin tight ass crack pants from the hottie on the glute kickback. 

We can always count on our offspring to freely speak ALL their non-filtered thoughts. I mean someone has to keep you humble.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 7/24/2022
> The boy was still smelling himself from the 6-plate deadlift even though I killed him with the OHP. We talked about it and he's going back to school at the end of August. He wants to max out on bench before that.... So..... Smolov Jr. Cycle begins.
> 
> 6 x 6 300 lbs got it but of course I tweaked my shoulder a little bit. Turned out to be nothing. I was using a different bench than my usual and the pad was slightly softer. I was worried that I'd fuck the month up.
> ...


That's a big pull for 6'6+ tell him uncle Achilles says bravo....you start dropping them close grip reps up the weight and watch that bench 🚀🚀🚀


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 28, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> That's a big pull for 6'6+ tell him uncle Achilles says bravo....you start dropping them close grip reps up the weight and watch that bench 🚀🚀🚀


He wants 600 lbs before he goes back. I think he’s got it now. But he’d get a mental block with that much of a jump so 10 pounds per week.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He wants 600 lbs before he goes back. I think he’s got it now. But he’d get a mental block with that much of a jump so 10 pounds per week.


Easy peasy


----------



## Stickler (Jul 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He wants 600 lbs before he goes back. I think he’s got it now. But he’d get a mental block with that much of a jump so 10 pounds per week.


600lbs now?!  Wtf are you feeding these kids? Chicken on steroids? Or just plain ol' st... wait, never mind.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 28, 2022)

Stickler said:


> 600lbs now?!  Wtf are you feeding these kids? Chicken on steroids? Or just plain ol' st... wait, never mind.


This one is an outlier. The 17 year old can't deadlift anywhere near that. When he was in 6th grade he had it a goal in his head to deadlift 300 lbs before going into 7th grade. He's got some strong hamstrings.

The mental block is what gets in the way of a lot of stuff though. He's got confidence on this time around with deadlifts.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> My motherfucking 19-yr old son got the 575 lb dead easy and so we went up to 585 and he nailed it but I got stuck at knee level. Fuck. He's stronger than me now. Fuck. Fuck. Fuck.


It was at this exact moment that we witnessed the birth of BBBG's Crippling Midlife Crisis Log


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 28, 2022)

TODAY said:


> It was at this exact moment that we witnessed the birth of BBBG's Crippling Midlife Crisis Log


That’s basically what I said. After failing the lift I snapped my belt off, dropped it and said “time to learn golf”.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 28, 2022)

TODAY said:


> It was at this exact moment that we witnessed the birth of BBBG's Crippling Midlife Crisis Log


And then he bought a sports car,  then a boat,  the young new Side piece.. 🍿


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 28, 2022)

Damn, can't let him beat you! Then you have to face the humility of loading plates for him. Although it should make you proud, plus you can always play the geriatric card.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 28, 2022)

Do not let them beat you.  They are like sharks in a feeding frenzy.  You must win at all costs.  Play dirty, misload, distract, whatever.  That first taste of victory puts their ego into overdrive.  

Actually, your screwed.  If he's already pulling 600 he'll be at 700 before you know it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 28, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Damn, can't let him beat you! Then you have to face the humility of loading plates for him. Although it should make you proud, plus you can always play the geriatric card.


I won’t play the geriatric card. That would make me as bad as @presser and @Skullcrusher. I’ll load the plates before I do that! 

I gotta hit the no ester Test before our deadlifting session tomorrow! 🤣


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 28, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Do not let them beat you.  They are like sharks in a feeding frenzy.  You must win at all costs.  Play dirty, misload, distract, whatever.  That first taste of victory puts their ego into overdrive.
> 
> Actually, your screwed.  If he's already pulling 600 he'll be at 700 before you know it.


He started because he realized he needed to add mass for basketball. And now I think he’d rather lift all the time than play ball. 

At least I finally have a training partner that’ll PUSH me! I should make some better progress now.


----------



## PZT (Jul 29, 2022)

Developer a Louie Simmons and Dave Tate relationship with him lol. Naw but it’s so fkin cool your son is like this. I hope my son goes down that road.


----------



## Yano (Jul 29, 2022)

TODAY said:


> It was at this exact moment that we witnessed the birth of BBBG's Crippling Midlife Crisis Log


Oh no , I got a feeling were gonna be in for a , Hey Guys , I bought a Lambo!!  ... moment.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 31, 2022)

I’m updating before someone dimes me out and wonders if I gave up. 

*7/29/22 Deadlifts and Biceps*

I suck. Warmups went great but I didn’t make any progress today. My lower back has been bothering me lately and since I’ve been consistent with 3-day a week cardio in the morning my strength doesn’t seem to be moving much. 

Today I failed the 585 again. 

Max 585 - fail
90% set of 2
85% set of 3
80% set of 4

The boy got 595 though so I had to balance being disappointed in myself and being thrilled for him. 

preacher curls 95 lbs
10 reps
9 reps

hammer curls 50s
12 reps
9 reps

*7/30/2022 - Smolov week 1 day 4*
These started easy but goddamn getting past 5 sets and you literally remember every single rep. 

Bench - 350 lbs
10 x 3 

*Today* *7/31/2022 - Smolov week 2 day 1*
Back to back bench days suck. The “lighter” weight feels just as heavy. First rep of every set I need to lower slow and controlled - I just have images of my chest splitting open and springs and bands shooting off in different directions.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 31, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> *Today* *7/31/2022 - Smolov week 2 day 1*
> Back to back bench days suck. The “lighter” weight feels just as heavy. First rep of every set I need to lower slow and controlled - I just have images of my chest splitting open and springs and bands shooting off in different directions.


A surgically installed internal bench shirt?  This I have to look into.

Tell your son to crush 605 next week.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 2, 2022)

*Today* 8*/2/2022 - Smolov week 2 day 2*
7 x 5 325 lbs

I felt like dogshit after the weekend 10 x 3 and 6 x 6. But today felt “normal” again. Weights moved fine. Felt good.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 2, 2022)

I'm on Smolov Jr week 2 day 1 today. Was a little behind on your log and didn't realize you were doing it too.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 2, 2022)

My humapro came in and it's teeny tiny


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 2, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> My humapro came in and it's teeny tiny


You got the 45 serving size didn’t you?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You got the 45 serving size didn’t you?



I ordered 5 tubs of 90 when i realized it has zero calories.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You got the 45 serving size didn’t you?


I don't know how to order from Amazon so my wife did it 😭😭😭🫠🫠🫠🫠


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I ordered 5 tubs of 90 when i realized it has zero calories.


I think the 0 calories is bullshit honestly


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I ordered 5 tubs of 90 when i realized it has zero calories.


What do you think your better then me ??


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I think the 0 calories is bullshit honestly



It cant be truly zero calories
No way
Its gotta be pretty low tho, it beats my current shake at 160 cals per 23g protein, which is still a pretty decent macro/calorie spread.

Im also semi retarded and i dint understand the meaning of moderation.



Achillesking said:


> What do you think your better then me ??



Yes and no.

Lifting and education
No

Excessive masterbation
Yes


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> It cant be truly zero calories
> No way
> Its gotta be pretty low tho, it beats my current shake at 160 cals per 23g protein, which is still a pretty decent macro/calorie spread.
> 
> ...


Bro....I'm alone for the last 2 months. I've been whacking it so much that I talk dirty to it now


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 2, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Bro....I'm alone for the last 2 months. I've been whacking it so much that I talk dirty to it now



I beat my meat like it owes me money.



Achillesking said:


> I don't know how to order from Amazon so my wife did it 😭😭😭🫠🫠🫠🫠



Side note
Walmart carries it.. at least in canada its actually like 20% cheaper at walmart


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I beat my meat like it owes me money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawg I have a Fuckin phd I will not walk into a wal mart 🤌🏻🤌🏻🤌🏻


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 2, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Dawg I have a Fuckin phd I will not walk into a wal mart 🤌🏻🤌🏻🤌🏻



Brah
They deliver.

I cant  believe you thought so low of me
You said you loved me


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Brah
> They deliver.
> 
> I cant  believe you thought so low of me
> You said you loved me


Well if I can't master Amazon ordering how the fuck can I handle wal mart delivery


----------



## TODAY (Aug 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> It cant be truly zero calories
> No way
> Its gotta be pretty low tho, it beats my current shake at 160 cals per 23g protein, which is still a pretty decent macro/calorie spread.
> 
> ...


Yeah, BCAAs are about 4 calories/gram in actuality 

I'd assume that humapro is the same.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 2, 2022)

You all better not be ordering the pineapple flavor. That’s bad for you. You should get the Rocket Pop or Southern Sweet Tea, those flavors are scrumptious.👍


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Yeah, BCAAs are about 4 calories/gram in actuality
> 
> I'd assume that humapro is the same.


Here comes the resident nerd to make us all feel inadequate


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You all better not be ordering the pineapple flavor. That’s bad for you. You should get the Rocket Pop or Southern Sweet Tea, those flavors are scrumptious.👍


the southern sweet tea is actually pretty good 😂


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You all better not be ordering the pineapple flavor. That’s bad for you. You should get the Rocket Pop or Southern Sweet Tea, those flavors are scrumptious.👍


I heard you live near Philly is this true ? Can I come hang out ? I'm bored and my family left me


----------



## TODAY (Aug 2, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Here comes the resident nerd to make us all feel inadequate


Wanna guess what my IQ is


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Side note
> Walmart carries it.. at least in canada its actually like 20% cheaper at walmart


Fuck Walmart. Just no. In fact, get the fuck out of my log. I have a no Walmart rule. Evil.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Wanna guess what my IQ is


Well if it's more then 4 is bigger then my dick


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Yeah, BCAAs are about 4 calories/gram in actuality
> 
> I'd assume that humapro is the same.



That sounds about right

I was kind of thinking it would be arouns the same as collagen protein which is typicslly around that mark. 

Still
A scoop of 25grams being around 100 cals is an excellent calories/Protein ratio that beats any other shake i can think of


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fuck Walmart. Just no. In fact, get the fuck out of my log. I have a no Walmart rule. Evil.



Im cheap tho
And its not my fault that their workers dont get an education.

Capitalism


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Im cheap tho
> And its not my fault that their workers dont get an education.
> 
> Capitalism


My favorite @BigBaldBeardGuy quote since I joined was when someone asked the one source here about money service pick ups and he said how ppl can sometimes sneak past the highly trained wal mart workers....I really did crack up


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 2, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I heard you live near Philly is this true ? Can I come hang out ? I'm bored and my family left me


Sure. I’m on the opposite side of Philly from  you though.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 2, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> My favorite @BigBaldBeardGuy quote since I joined was when someone asked the one source here about money service pick ups and he said how ppl can sometimes sneak past the highly trained wal mart workers....I really did crack up


Whoa. That was a while ago. You got a memory bank.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Whoa. That was a while ago. You got a memory bank.


Blessing and a curse bro....I never forget stuff I need to


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 2, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> I'm on Smolov Jr week 2 day 1 today. Was a little behind on your log and didn't realize you were doing it too.


My son is hoping for a 300 pound bench before he goes back to school.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> My son is hoping for a 300 pound bench before he goes back to school.



That's huge for a kid. Hope he gets it.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 3, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> That's huge for a kid. Hope he gets it.


I see most adults in gyms not being able to do that (gym bro's). Thats awesome BBBG !!...


----------



## Stickler (Aug 3, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Well if I can't master Amazon ordering how the fuck can I handle wal mart delivery


because you're a PhD!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 4, 2022)

*Today* *8/4/2022 - Smolov week 2 day 3*
8 x 4 340 lbs

Weights moved fine again and everything moved well. I can feel the Humapro kicking in now. 👍


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> *Today* *8/4/2022 - Smolov week 2 day 3*
> 8 x 4 340 lbs
> 
> Weights moved fine again and everything moved well. I can feel the Humapro kicking in now. 👍


Would you say two servings of Humapro is equivalent to 1.5g of test?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Would you say two servings of Humapro is equivalent to 1.5g of test?


1.5g of tren


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 4, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Would you say two servings of Humapro is equivalent to 1.5g of test?


1.5 g of test AND 200 mg of anadrol 👍


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 1.5 g of test AND 200 mg of anadrol 👍


Just ordered 63lbs of the stuff.  Be here tomorrow.  I'll be competing at the Olympia, WSM and WPO this year.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> *Today* *8/4/2022 - Smolov week 2 day 3*
> 8 x 4 340 lbs
> 
> Weights moved fine again and everything moved well. I can feel the Humapro kicking in now. 👍



Fucking @RiR0 has half the board on Humapro

Fucking sheep!




















My jugs arrive on Monday


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Fucking @RiR0 has half the board on Humapro
> 
> Fucking sheep!
> 
> ...


You heard rocket pop, grape and apple are double the gains right???


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Fucking @RiR0 has half the board on Humapro
> 
> Fucking sheep!
> 
> ...


There’s gotta be a way for me to get paid off of this


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> There’s gotta be a way for me to get paid off of this


You gotta be one of those social media influencers. Get an IG, Twitter and TikTok account.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You gotta be one of those social media influencers. Get an IG, Twitter and TikTok account.


Fuck I guess I’ll just keep working a real job


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You gotta be one of those social media influencers. Get an IG, Twitter and TikTok account.


our bro does have quite the influence, however, I havent gotten it yet. My shits are already big enough to clog the toilet on their own (without TP). I fear if I use that stuff Ill never be able to flush.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> our bro does have quite the influence, however, I havent gotten it yet. My shits are already big enough to clog the toilet on their own. I fear if I use that stuff Ill never be able to flush.


Your shits would be smaller because you’d replace some of your protein with it. Better digestion and all that jazz


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 4, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> our bro does have quite the influence, however, I havent gotten it yet. My shits are already big enough to clog the toilet on their own (without TP). I fear if I use that stuff Ill never be able to flush.


It’s shitless. Really amazing stuff. Nothing like whey protein at all.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

“Humapro:smaller shits, bigger gainz”


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s shitless. Really amazing stuff. Nothing like whey protein at all.


Well shit (no pun intended). I might try it. Ill give just about anything 1 shot.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

Mine just slide right out and I don’t even notice


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Mine just slide right out and I don’t even notice



Thats concerning

But i mean, whats interesting is, yes..... it has 4 calories per gram, despite what the jug says (I dont trust it)

But what interests me is that, in tandem with the studies you posted about fat gain and increased calories from protein sources...IE, you dont get any.

So im curious to see what effect this stuff has on me..


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Thats concerning
> 
> But i mean, whats interesting is, yes..... it has 4 calories per gram, despite what the jug says (I dont trust it)
> 
> ...


How I take it other than intra is around 2-3 hours after a meal and 30 minutes before any carbs or fat with berberine. 
It has gdas in it. 

A lot of the claims Author L Rea made were fucking insane. 
I read the mental gymnastics once on how it has 0cal but I can’t remember.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> How I take it other than intra is around 2-3 hours after a meal and 30 minutes before any carbs or fat with berberine.
> It has gdas in it.
> 
> A lot of the claims Author L Rea made were fucking insane.
> I read the mental gymnastics once on how it has 0cal but I can’t remember.



I was reading a lot about replacing portions of meals with Humapro

Like cutting your carbs in a meal by 50% and replacing with a serving around 30 minutes post meal to feel full.

I was thinking about replacing 1 of my lunches and 50% of my dinner with it
Grand total of 3 scoops a day


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I was reading a lot about replacing portions of meals with Humapro
> 
> Like cutting your carbs in a meal by 50% and replacing with a serving around 30 minutes post meal to feel full.
> 
> ...


I’ve never replaced full meals with it just protein sources. 
I honestly wouldn’t unless youre trying lose fat.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

Idk how often I go back and see words that missed after I post 🤦🏻


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’ve never replaced full meals with it just protein sources.
> I honestly wouldn’t unless youre trying lose fat.



Even if i have 6 meals a day?
Or still same advice?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Even if i have 6 meals a day?
> Or still same advice?


Yeah just because it’ll put you in a deficit.


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 4, 2022)

Apparently HUMAPRO has been following RiRo's advice to everyone


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Apparently HUMAPRO has been following RiRo's advice to everyone
> 
> View attachment 25858


Bro that is fucking awesome


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 4, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Apparently HUMAPRO has been following RiRo's advice to everyone
> 
> View attachment 25858



Im saving that and using it to troll RIR at every possible opportunity

You sir are a fucking gem

I will never forget this one
It makes me laugh everytime im sad.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

The boy got his 600 lb deadlift today, fully jacked on Humapro and creatine. The smile on his face after he set the bar down was awesome. I have really enjoyed training with him this summer and I’ll be sad to see him go back to school. 

Here’s my “less than him” workout. 

8/5/22 Deadlifts and Biceps

545 3 x 1
495 3 x 1
460 1 x 5

preacher curls 95 lbs
13 reps
11 reps

hammer curls 50s
15 reps
11 reps


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 25905
> 
> 
> The boy got his 600 lb deadlift today, fully jacked on Humapro and creatine. The smile on his face after he set the bar down was awesome. I have really enjoyed training with him this summer and I’ll be sad to see him go back to school.
> ...


bar clamps??


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> bar clamps??


For deadlifts? Absolutely. Never for bench press though.


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 5, 2022)

Badass man! Congrats to your son!


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2022)

Congrats to your son BBBG.  That is an awesome accomplishment.  Doing it with the Irongrip plates makes it even more difficult since you can't easily roll the bar into position.  Plus 10 bonus points for that alone.


----------



## Yano (Aug 5, 2022)

That's fucking great man !!! Right on !!


----------



## Yano (Aug 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> bar clamps??


You have a perfect troll set up for ,,, screenshots or it didn't happen ... and you come up with ,,

" bar clamps ? "

My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 5, 2022)

Yano said:


> You have a perfect troll set up for ,,, screenshots or it didn't happen ... and you come up with ,,
> 
> " bar clamps ? "
> 
> ...


BBBG probably had to wear gloves just to watch him get that much weight off the floor.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> BBBG probably had to wear gloves just to watch him get that much weight off the floor.


I was watching from across the room where I was doing tricep kickbacks.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 5, 2022)

Tell your boy, job well done, congratulations! Hey and the bar clamps make it over 600, they are are good for at least another .75. Which means his deadlift is over 600!


----------



## PZT (Aug 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I was watching from across the room where I was doing tricep kickbacks.


Bet you got a spot too. Forced reps on kick backs are hell on some K-Backs


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 7, 2022)

Smolov week 2 day 4
10 x 3 with 360 lbs

Weight moved ok. One more week to go, then a few days deload and we’ll see where we are.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 7, 2022)

*Today* *8/7/2022 - Smolov week 3 day 1*
Last week before deload and Max effort on 8/20

6 x 6 320 lbs

Moved well. Love doing this program. The first week seems like hell but it’s amazing after that.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 7, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Apparently HUMAPRO has been following RiRo's advice to everyone
> 
> View attachment 25858


"If you don't drink HUMAPRO then FUCK YOU!" .. now that's just hilarious.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 7, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 25905
> 
> 
> The boy got his 600 lb deadlift today, fully jacked on Humapro and creatine. The smile on his face after he set the bar down was awesome. I have really enjoyed training with him this summer and I’ll be sad to see him go back to school.
> ...


That's fantastic! Awesome job.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 7, 2022)

Just catching up on your log man. That’s awesome that your boy hit 600 and you were there to witness it. Proud Dad moment right there. Congrats to you both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

*Tuesday* *8/9/2022 - Smolov week 3 day 2*

7 x 5 330 lbs


*Today* *8/11/2022 - Smolov week 3 day 3*

8 x 4 350 lbs


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> *Tuesday* *8/9/2022 - Smolov week 3 day 2*
> 
> 7 x 5 330 lbs
> 
> ...


Got a number your aiming for after Smolov is done?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 13, 2022)

*Today* *8/13/2022 - Smolov week 3 day 4*
Last Day deload for the week and hit it next Saturday 

10 x 3 370 lbs

Everything moved well

@Trendkill I wasn’t ignoring you. I just wanted to see how this last day went. 
I’m going for 415/430/445

445 would be a new PR for me.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 13, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> *Today* *8/13/2022 - Smolov week 3 day 4*
> Last Day deload for the week and hit it next Saturday
> 
> 10 x 3 370 lbs
> ...



Nice work man. Looking forward to seeing next weeks work after this deload. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 13, 2022)

Hella good shit man !


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 13, 2022)

Two years ago when I hit 440x1 my last 10x3 day was only 355lbs. I bet you end up hitting 455lbs. I tried it after the 440lbs and just barely missed it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 13, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Two years ago when I hit 440x1 my last 10x3 day was only 355lbs. I bet you end up hitting 455lbs. I tried it after the 440lbs and just barely missed it.


Damn. I’ll see how the first one goes and maybe adjust from there. I’d be real happy with that!


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> *Today* *8/13/2022 - Smolov week 3 day 4*
> Last Day deload for the week and hit it next Saturday
> 
> 10 x 3 370 lbs
> ...


All good man. Get after it next week and hit something big.


----------



## Yano (Aug 15, 2022)

Every deload leads to a pr , thats what i meant by hella good shit ,, every time i deload i come back n hit a higher number , youll be set dude. nail that shit


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 15, 2022)

You’re starting this coming Saturday right? Not full throttle starting today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You’re starting this coming Saturday right? Not full throttle starting today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doing three attempts this next Saturday. It’s the day before my oldest son goes back to school. He’s the strong one and the one that gives me a good lift-off and spot. The middle kid struggles spotting me on anything over 345. And my youngest son is currently a soft weakling.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 15, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Doing three attempts this next Saturday. It’s the day before my oldest son goes back to school. He’s the strong one and the one that gives me a good lift-off and spot. The middle kid struggles spotting me on anything over 345. And my youngest son is currently a soft weakling.



Good shit man. Looking forward to you hitting that with him before he goes back. That’ll be a moment to cherish forever. I’m hoping my son enjoys this stuff as he gets older. I would love to train with him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good shit man. Looking forward to you hitting that with him before he goes back. That’ll be a moment to cherish forever. I’m hoping my son enjoys this stuff as he gets older. I would love to train with him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My son is shooting for 300 lbs. If he gets that, then he gained 75 lbs on his bench, 90 lbs on his squat and 105 lbs on his deadlift since May. It’s so much fun seeing the excitement and the work progress. He did it to be stronger while he plays basketball but now he loves lifting more than ball.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 15, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> My son is shooting for 300 lbs. If he gets that, then he gained 75 lbs on his bench, 90 lbs on his squat and 105 lbs on his deadlift since May. It’s so much fun seeing the excitement and the work progress. He did it to be stronger while he plays basketball but now he loves lifting more than ball.



Wow man that will be awesome. That’s some serious progress in that amount of time. A guy with that kind of strength on the court is dangerous, especially when they maintain their speed and all. Hopefully he will keep incorporating it Into his sport until he graduates then go hard at the weights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 15, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> My son is shooting for 300 lbs. If he gets that, then he gained 75 lbs on his bench, 90 lbs on his squat and 105 lbs on his deadlift since May. It’s so much fun seeing the excitement and the work progress. He did it to be stronger while he plays basketball but now he loves lifting more than ball.


I hope my son wants to lift when he gets a little older.. This progress must be rewarding to watch. Passing on knowledge is one thing and good but your son listening and putting forth the effort is awesome!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 15, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I hope my son wants to lift when he gets a little older.. This progress must be rewarding to watch. Passing on knowledge is one thing and good but your son listening and putting forth the effort is awesome!


Ease him into it. They don’t consider it much fun until after puberty. I tried when they were younger and they don’t make much progress and get frustrated. Once they start seeing results though they get addicted.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 15, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ease him into it. They don’t consider it much fun until after puberty. I tried when they were younger and they don’t make much progress and get frustrated. Once they start seeing results though they get addicted.


I can't remember back that far, it hits about 12-13 or is 13-14?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 15, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I can't remember back that far, it hits about 12-13 or is 13-14?


It was 12 when we were young. Now it’s 13 to 16. These kids hit puberty later now.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 15, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It was 12 when we were young. Now it’s 13 to 16. These kids hit puberty later now.


Well yeah, kids these day's have no balls! Cry to mommy about everything!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 15, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It was 12 when we were young. Now it’s 13 to 16. These kids hit puberty later now.



Except the girls! They are hitting it young. My oldest started her period last year in 4th grade. I wasn’t ready for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Except the girls! They are hitting it young. My oldest started her period last year in 4th grade. I wasn’t ready for that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That settles it, they must be putting female hormones in our food. Making the boys  less aggressive and the girls are growing up way too fast!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 15, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> That settles it, they must be putting female hormones in our food. Making the boys less aggressive and the girls are growing up way too fast!



Dude with the way society is, that makes complete sense. Thank God for our exogenous hormones and AI’s lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 20, 2022)

Bench PR Day

Everything felt good today. It was fun focusing the entire day around the gym. Ate well at breakfast and lunch. Then hit the gym in the afternoon when it wasn’t crowded. The racks are low so I need a liftoff for everything. 

Warmed up then did 425 lbs






That tracked a little wonky but moved pretty decent. 

Jumped from there to 445 lbs
This is a new PR for me. Previous was 430 in comp and 435 in the garage gym. 






This one moved well and I was very happy with it. 

I was going to try a 3rd with 455 but out of the rack it already made my chest tight so I re-racked it rather than risking anything. Live to keep training another day. 

The oldest goes back to college tomorrow so it’ll just be me and the middle son. It means lower weight because he’s too fucking weak for the liftoffs over 350 lbs and we don’t let anyone else into the inner circle.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 21, 2022)

Awesome, man!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

College boy didn’t get his 300 lb bench but he got 290 lb cleanly. That was 65 lbs more since the end of April. I wish I was that age again and lifting with the knowledge I have now. 

He’s also about 40-45 lbs heavier (fucker has zero fat on him either) since March. That’s going to help with ball this winter. It’s D3 so he won’t be tested, lol 🤣


----------



## PZT (Aug 21, 2022)

445 looked better than 425


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

PZT said:


> 445 looked better than 425


Yea 425 tracked weird. I’m not even sure what I did.


----------



## Yano (Aug 21, 2022)

Right the hell on man , thats aces all around !! and he should be proud as a peacock  putting 65lbs on his bench thats freaking hella good work.


----------



## iGone (Aug 21, 2022)

You ever wish you could pick different parents? I do....

Good shit all around man!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> Right the hell on man , thats aces all around !! and he should be proud as a peacock  putting 65lbs on his bench thats freaking hella good work.


I’m gonna miss him. It was a good summer. Fun watching his excitement and determination with the training. He got the iron bug now. I hooked him up with two tubs of Humapro. 👍


----------



## Yano (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m gonna miss him. It was a good summer. Fun watching his excitement and determination with the training. He got the iron bug now. I hooked him up with two tubs of Humapro. 👍


Its hard watching em grow up and head off to school n shit , ya miss them before they even leave. If they only knew what softies we can really be some times , ,we would never hear the fucking end of it.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 21, 2022)

Smooth 445. Congrats on the PR


----------



## PZT (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea 425 tracked weird. I’m not even sure what I did.


Looked like might of flared abit or something and came back over your face, then you kinda retucked lol


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

Fuck yeah man, clean ass bench. You got that great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 21, 2022)

PZT said:


> Looked like might of flared abit or something and came back over your face, then you kinda retucked lol


Couldn't see a flare, but the tracking over the face always sucks.  could have ebeen from tightness just because of the rack height from the pick. Either way, both good lifts


----------



## PZT (Aug 21, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Couldn't see a flare, but the tracking over the face always sucks.  could have ebeen from tightness just because of the rack height from the pick. Either way, both good lifts


Maybe soft elbows on the unrack? Either way always sweet hitting a heavier lifter easier than the first


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 21, 2022)

PZT said:


> Maybe soft elbows on the unrack? Either way always sweet hitting a heavier lifter easier than the first


I don't think it was the elbows because they look identical between both unracks. 

The only thing I see different is the sway before he settles on 425 that may have caused something to shift tightness wise. Upper back or lat if I had to guess. 

445 could have drifted when he hit that sticking point, but I believe he was tight enough and strong enough obviously to push through.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> I don't think it was the elbows because they look identical between both unracks.
> 
> The only thing I see different is the sway before he settles on 425 that may have caused something to shift tightness wise. Upper back or lat if I had to guess.
> 
> 445 could have drifted when he hit that sticking point, but I believe he was tight enough and strong enough obviously to push through.


It may have been my grip placement. On the 445 lb I was about 1/2” closer on both sides, which would recruit the triceps more thru that sticking point.


----------



## PZT (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It may have been my grip placement. On the 445 lb I was about 1/2” closer on both sides, which would recruit the triceps more thru that sticking point.


Gotcha


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It may have been my grip placement. On the 445 lb I was about 1/2” closer on both sides, which would recruit the triceps more thru that sticking point.


Good call ok that then. And for not going for 455. After straining like that with 445, 455 may have really stopped you at that point. no reason it won't be there after a few board preuses very soon


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 21, 2022)

iGone said:


> You ever wish you could pick different parents? I do....
> 
> Good shit all around man!



Straight up
Yo BBBG, feel like adopting me?

Congrats on the PR @BigBaldBeardGuy


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Straight up
> Yo BBBG, feel like adopting me?
> 
> Congrats on the PR @BigBaldBeardGuy



Our dad went out for smokes and never came back.  You have to adopt us both.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 21, 2022)

Very Nice lifts. I love when a heavier weight looks easier than a lighter one.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 21, 2022)

Congrats on the pr!


----------



## Yano (Aug 21, 2022)

Benching my top working set  for squats haahahaha Love it dude.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 22, 2022)

Ok, keeping with the periodization approach that seemed to work for my bench press. We started a new hypertrophy program that will be run for the next 2-3 months. I'm going with the MI40 program written years ago by Ben Pakulski.  It consists of 3 set of 8 for just about every exercise with a triple dropset using 20% lighter weight (i.e. using 100 lbs for the working set, then a dropset to failure using 80 lbs, a drop set to failure using 60 lbs, and a dropset to failure using 40 lbs). Rest between sets is minimal (that's the one part I'm already questioning).

*Sunday 8/21/22
*
W1 D1 - Back and Hamstrings
Straight arm pulldown 57.5 (do 65 next)

8,8,8

Reverse grip pulldown 57.5 each side

6, 5, 7

Chest supported Row 90

5,5,4

One arm hammer row 115

8,8,8

Hyper Extensions (BW) 

Skipped

Lying leg curl 100

8, 7, 7

Stiff leg deadlift 315
8,8,7


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok, keeping with the periodization approach that seemed to work for my bench press. We started a new hypertrophy program that will be run for the next 2-3 months. I'm going with the MI40 program written years ago by Ben Pakulski.  It consists of 3 set of 8 for just about every exercise with a triple dropset using 20% lighter weight (i.e. using 100 lbs for the working set, then a dropset to failure using 80 lbs, a drop set to failure using 60 lbs, and a dropset to failure using 40 lbs). Rest between sets is minimal (that's the one part I'm already questioning).
> 
> *Sunday 8/21/22*
> 
> ...



So its 3 sets, with a triple drop set for each working set?
Imma nope the fuck out after set 1 or 2.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 22, 2022)

I like it man. Always really liked pakulski. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 22, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> So its 3 sets, with a triple drop set for each working set?
> Imma nope the fuck out after set 1 or 2.


Kind of. It’s 3 working sets and then after completing the 4th set you go right into the drop sets. 

You’ll feel it after you’re done. Gym is air conditioned and I usually sweat, but yesterday I was drenched. Went thru 4 towels wiping off the machines and my big bald head.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Kind of. It’s 3 working sets and then after completing the 4th set you go right into the drop sets.
> 
> You’ll feel it after you’re done. Gym is air conditioned and I usually sweat, but yesterday I was drenched. Went thru 4 towels wiping off the machines and my big bald head.



Ahh, just dropping with the final working set.
Yeah, that will fuck ya up and leave you drained.

Hopefully you enjoy the hypertrophy block anyways


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 23, 2022)

Have I ever mentioned I HATE bodybuilder type hypertrophy programs? Well, I do. Fucking humbling. I’m so much happier with heavier weights for 1-3 reps. Lol. This other shit feels like work, man. 

I maxed out on Saturday so probably not enough time to recover before todays chest workout. But damn, it sucks going from heavy weight down to the smaller weights. My ego does not like!

W1 D2 - Chest and biceps

Incline Barbell Press 225 4 x 8
Dropsets 205  185. 165. 
Reps.          7,      4,     4

Flat Barbell Press 245 4 x 8
Dropsets 225  205. 185 
Reps.          8,     7,       5

Machine Pec Fly 185 4 x 8
Dropsets 166 145 125
Reps           8      8     8 

Preacher curl 75 4 x 8
Dropsets 65 55 45
Reps.         5,   6,   6

Cable curl (3 sets) 40
Dropsets 35 30 25
Reps.         7,   5,   6


----------



## Cochino (Aug 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Bench PR Day
> 
> Everything felt good today. It was fun focusing the entire day around the gym. Ate well at breakfast and lunch. Then hit the gym in the afternoon when it wasn’t crowded. The racks are low so I need a liftoff for everything.
> 
> ...


Job well done. There's no way a long arm bastard such as yourself should complete such a feat when there’s short arm bastards such as myself that can do 365 on my best day.

I finally pulled 605 so suck on that motherfucker.  


But that was two years ago and I'm 60 years old now.


Seriously congrats on a Job well done and I can guarantee you at your age, you still have plenty of time to make new pr's.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Have I ever mentioned I HATE bodybuilder type hypertrophy programs? Well, I do. Fucking humbling. I’m so much happier with heavier weights for 1-3 reps. Lol. This other shit feels like work, man.
> 
> I maxed out on Saturday so probably not enough time to recover before todays chest workout. But damn, it sucks going from heavy weight down to the smaller weights. My ego does not like!
> 
> ...


Reps over 5 sucks, reps at 5 suck lol.

Nice work brother!


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Have I ever mentioned I HATE bodybuilder type hypertrophy programs? Well, I do. Fucking humbling. I’m so much happier with heavier weights for 1-3 reps. Lol. This other shit feels like work, man.


Sooooooo this is a cardio program?


----------



## Conjurorcat (Aug 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Stiff leg deadlift 315
> 8,8,7



Damn. My hamstrings would blow out the back of my legs with 1 of those reps. Impressive, man


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 24, 2022)

I feel weak as fuck….

W1 D3 Quads and Calves

Hack Squat 140 lbs 4 x 8
Dropsets 120 100 80
Reps 8 7 8

Leg Extension 130 lbs 4 x 8
Dropsets 120 110  100
Reps 8 8 8

Standing Calf Raise 150 lbs 4 x 8
Dropsets 135 120 105
Reps 8 5 6

Leg Press (4 sets of 20 reps) 140
✔️✔️✔️✔️


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I feel weak as fuck….
> 
> W1 D3 Quads and Calves
> 
> ...


Good thing is that you're supposed to be weak as fuck in the hypertrophy phase. Good work


----------



## Yano (Aug 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I feel weak as fuck….
> 
> W1 D3 Quads and Calves
> 
> ...


Maybe time for a deload week ,,, have you ever thought about , Kickbacks ?


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Have I ever mentioned I HATE bodybuilder type hypertrophy programs? Well, I do. Fucking humbling. I’m so much happier with heavier weights for 1-3 reps. Lol. This other shit feels like work, man.
> 
> I maxed out on Saturday so probably not enough time to recover before todays chest workout. But damn, it sucks going from heavy weight down to the smaller weights. My ego does not like!
> 
> ...



Man it’s a world of difference. But the weights your moving for hypertrophy are still really good. I know it’s just hard to consider that when you’re used to throwing heavy shit around. I think you’re going to get a lot of growth from this that you can transfer into better strength training after it. It’s definitely a motherfucker and it’s a different kind of tired. I think you’re killing it, especially knowing how much you hate it lol. Those drop sets on benching destroy you. I haven’t done those in a while. They are so much easier to do with a spotter so you don’t have to get off the bench, but mannn do they tear you up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I feel weak as fuck….


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 6, 2022)

Sup buddy.
Gonna keep us waiting i see....


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Sup buddy.
> Gonna keep us waiting i see....


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 6, 2022)

Front squats?  Fiber? Intel?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

I got behind but I'll try to catch it up. Been pre-occupied with other shit on this board lately.


----------



## PZT (Sep 7, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I got behind but I'll try to catch it up. Been pre-occupied with other shit on this board lately.


Priorities lol


----------



## Stickler (Sep 7, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Bench PR Day
> 
> Everything felt good today. It was fun focusing the entire day around the gym. Ate well at breakfast and lunch. Then hit the gym in the afternoon when it wasn’t crowded. The racks are low so I need a liftoff for everything.
> 
> ...


Awesome lifts!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 13, 2022)

Bump

So I don’t lose it under @Skullcrusher shit threads. I guess since he’s back the number of troll accounts will go down again. 🙄


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 13, 2022)

@Skullcrusher just gave me a shit emoji. Wah wah waaaaah

Must be my toxic masculinity. He can hang his sissy 50 lb dumbells from deeeeez nutzzz


----------



## PZT (Sep 13, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> @Skullcrusher just gave me a shit emoji. Wah wah waaaaah
> 
> Must be my toxic masculinity. He can hang his sissy 50 lb dumbells from deeeeez nutzzz


Hey I used some 50s today too 🥹


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 26, 2022)

WTF is going on in here? This log hasn't been updated in a month! Are you running a Skullcrusher  program and just too embarrassed to admit it? Did he make you sign a non-disclosure agreement? Or did you figure out some new form of Triceps kickbacks that produce more gains than weighted dips and just keeping that shit to yourself? Common Man, we need some inspiration, post them workouts up!


----------



## PZT (Sep 26, 2022)

Wtf? Withholding k-back methods?!? Fkin selfish prick


----------

